# One upset daughter!



## Ellie Jones (Mar 29, 2012)

My daughter getting rather upset...

She received a letter today, calling her in for a Anomaly scan, she had her dating scan on the 14th and not due to see her midwife until next Thursday, when she had her dating scan they said that she wouldn't have another scan until around 30 weeks...

According to the letter this has been requested by her doctor...

Now I've got a feeling that her doctor has called for this scan, because of family history, as not only is there my diabetes, but we've also got in the family, clef pallet, deformed bones, missing toes, extra toes, finger and thumbs and hair lip...

She was going to phone the hospital, which I said that they wouldn't know any more than what's in the letter, but she needs to speak either to her doctor or midwife..  To why it was called for..


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this Ellie, I hope that everything is OK.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry to hear of the upset, just wanted to reassure you that anomaly scans are usually routinely at 20 weeks, wonder if there was some mix up re the 30 weeks that they are just sorting rather than anything else.


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Ellie, not sure what the policy is where your daughter is, but round here they do a 20 wk scan as routine - diabetic or not- not sure what they call it officially but our understanding was that it was to check for any abnormalities, so it does sound like the scan your daughter's due to have. (it needs to be by about 20 wks so they can make the necessary decisions if God forbid, something drastic is wrong). I wonder if they just got muddled & forgot to mention the 20wk scan before, or maybe it's just been introduced in your area? I guess the thing to hold on to is that just because they are looking, doesnt mean they will find anything. I hope your daughter isn't too distressed by this (i totally get why she's upset though)...and of course fingers crossed all goes well at the scan. Xxx


----------



## Monica (Mar 29, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> Hi Ellie, not sure what the policy is where your daughter is, but round here they do a 20 wk scan as routine - diabetic or not- not sure what they call it officially but our understanding was that it was to check for any abnormalities, so it does sound like the scan your daughter's due to have. (it needs to be by about 20 wks so they can make the necessary decisions if God forbid, something drastic is wrong). I wonder if they just got muddled & forgot to mention the 20wk scan before, or maybe it's just been introduced in your area? I guess the thing to hold on to is that just because they are looking, doesnt mean they will find anything. I hope your daughter isn't too distressed by this (i totally get why she's upset though)...and of course fingers crossed all goes well at the scan. Xxx



Same here, Ellie. I had a 20 week scan with both of mine.

Hope all goes well with the scan.


----------



## Monkey (Mar 29, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> Hi Ellie, not sure what the policy is where your daughter is, but round here they do a 20 wk scan as routine - diabetic or not- not sure what they call it officially but our understanding was that it was to check for any abnormalities, so it does sound like the scan your daughter's due to have. (it needs to be by about 20 wks so they can make the necessary decisions if God forbid, something drastic is wrong). I wonder if they just got muddled & forgot to mention the 20wk scan before, or maybe it's just been introduced in your area? I guess the thing to hold on to is that just because they are looking, doesnt mean they will find anything. I hope your daughter isn't too distressed by this (i totally get why she's upset though)...and of course fingers crossed all goes well at the scan. Xxx



Yep, this exactly. I don't think I know anyone who's had a baby recently who hasn't been offered a 20week NHS scan, aka an anomoly scan. It's a chance to check things in more details that can't be seen at 12weeks (aka dating scan). 

Hope that she and you are a bit more reassured by replies here, but do urge her to call her mw or the hospital for more info.


----------



## RuthieG (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Ellie

I too had a twenty week scan, officially called the anomaly scan and so did all the women I know who have had babies recently, regardless of history or health.

It was actually amazing as they look at everything they can. You see the chambers of the heart, even, and they look at the lips, kidneys, brain, measure the legs and wotnot, look at the feet and everything all to check for 'anomalies'. I suppose all the scans are for something, although the name of this one is scary, and they never do them just so you can get a photo.

All the best for your daughter


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 30, 2012)

I have to say, once they've reassured you that all is well (& I don't know a single mum who didnt worry!!) it is a wonderful scan - it's a lovely chance to 'see' your baby, hopefully forming healthily & a good reassurance that things are going well.  I hope your daughter has managed to speak to the mw & is feeling happier about things. Xx


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks all,  I thought that might have been the case...

The Anomaly scan does send a shiver down my spin, when I was having my daughter it was a specialist scan that could only be done by a few hospitals. And it took my consultant several phone calls to sort out the Scan...

The scan was called to see if there was any heart damage and if there was what survival chances my baby had...  I was lucky that in the end they could do the scan at my main hospital, but because the scanner was new no-one had been trained, so the results from the scan was sent to an neonatal heart specialist in Bristol for checking etc before I could have the results...

The downside was that results got mislaid, and when I asked again about them, my consultant was pretty callous with her reply...  Informing me what's the point of knowing as it was too late to have a medical termination (which had been something I refused from the start of the pregnancy) and all it could determine whether they would perform an emergency C-Section or not  It was a bomb shell to the extent even now I can remember her words, what I was wearing even the conversation that I had with my ex-BF and his dad who I bumped into when I came out of the appointment...

I only found out 3 weeks before I had my daughter that everything seemed fine, and that I could now have her at our main hospital rather than going to Bristol (over an hour away) has planned...


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 30, 2012)

Ellie what a nightmare!!  How utterly c****y of that doc to talk that way!! Some docs really do need to think before speaking...


----------

